# Hobo Dinners



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I have always loved hobo dinners while camping. We made them again over the weekend at trout camp. There are a great meal that are very easy to make. pratically no cleanup afterwards.

We had them two nights the first night we used smoked sausage, and the other night ground chuck.

Prepare your coals first we built a good fire and let it burn for about a hour to make some good coals, while the fire is burning prepare your meal by cutting up the vegtables and meat. You can use many different meats and vegtables. I have olny used sausage and hamburger. Lay out some foil add meat, Vegtables (potato's, onions, carrots, etc.) Season with salt and pepper, I put about a table spoon of margerine. Mix the meat and veggies up real good. Wrap in foil tightly and then wrap with another layer of foil, make sure it is sealed completely.

Cooking over the fire.









I let the dinner cook for a while maybe a half hour or so. I turn and flip the meal quite a few times. Added little pieces of wood to keep the fire hot and to build more coals.

The finish result (ground chuck, potato's, and onions)


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, riverboy-

Looks and sounds delicious!

Any chance of a carry-out?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

These are great. I use the foil bag in the summer time for the grill. While cooking steaks, I will have a bag going with ******* potatoes and onions in garlic butter, pepper, and cajun salt. 

Much more fun to do it in a campfire though!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Hobo dinners are great for getting the kids involved in cooking too. I always do a separate one for each kid so they can put in what ever ingredients they like. Set out muchrooms, onions, carrots, peppers, cheese chunks and meat and let them create!

Try this: Vadalia onion, peeled with a star cut into the top. Add butter and seasoning salt. Wrap it in foil and toss it on the coals. They taste like a bloomin' onion without the batter.

For dessert we like bananas, choc chips and marshmellows wrapped in foil....gooey but good!


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Riverboy,

Excellent idea - lots of individual variations available for such a dish.

For times when you want coals faster or need to do a lot of campfire cooking and need an ongoing supply of hot coals, you can put some charcoal briquetts under the fire before lighting. Within 15 minutes there will be a good supply of hot coals and you can keep them available for several hours by adding more charcoal.


----------



## Roger (Feb 14, 2000)

What a good idea. I'll keep this in mind for my next outing.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I like to wrap my meat and veggies in large cabbage leaves before I wrap the whole thing with foil. It keeps the meat from sticking to the foil, and keeps it moist.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I like to make them with some fish, preferably Walleye, shrimp, scallops, corn on the cob, onions, whole garlic cloves, baby redskins, Aspargus and silver dollar mushrooms,(Lots of hot pepper if the wife isn't present) I leave out the shrimp and scallops if I am camping, but they are nice when at home.


----------

